
America's Startling Short Range Air Defense Gap and How to Close It Fast - howard941
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/13284/americas-gaping-short-range-air-defense-gap-and-why-it-has-to-be-closed-immediately
======
rwmurrayVT
I am personally more concerned with the lack of submarine defenses. The
increased use of multi-discipline ships and decrease in training has really
caused a growing concern in the naval community.

